# Sicura chronograph pusher



## clockworkorange

View Advert


*Sicura chronograph pusher*

Hi all

Looking for a sicura chronograph pusher all three parts please

Pusher screw in pin and the spring

I seen a similar thread from some time ago , sonyman ??




*Advertiser*

clockworkorange



*Date*

05/04/22



*Price or Trade Value*

500.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

